# New CD release: Diversions - Autour du hautbois (around the oboe)



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

Just released by blumlein records is a new CD: _Diversions - Autour du hautbois_.

"Diversions - All around the oboe" contains a unique blend of chamber music either for or with the oboe as part of the group and was instigated by the French oboist Dominique Enon, dedicatee of several of the works.

The CD presents the works of composers that have a close association with New Zealand: all were either born there, have resided there at some time or are presently living there.

The CD is also available as an online release through itunes or amazon.com


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

*biographical info*

The oboist featured on the CD now has a new website: Marika Lombardi. For information on the other musicians please see here: biographies - Debra Takakjian, Charmian Keay, Joe Ichinose, Erika Bliznik & Raphaël Schwab.


----------

